# new horizons headcanons



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 30, 2020)

im sorry if theres already been a thread posted like this before but what are some headcanons y'all have about villagers or your island? heres mine:


Raymond is definitely gay
Actually, all smug villagers are gay besides a few
Kyle is a playboy (inspired by a reddit post i saw lmao)
Kiki is korean? (idk she had a dialogue where she said she missed her dad's kimchi)
Fauna hates Bam on my island (they live right door to each other and she lowkey shades him from time to time)
Erik the lazy deer is actually smarter than he looks but plays dumb (some of the things hes said has surprised me!)


----------



## Braixen (Apr 30, 2020)

yeah!! A ton, it's fun

Raymond's definitely gay
Audie's gay
Marshal's an aspiring singer (he sings literally everyday? and he's the only villager has ever sung on my island for some reason?)
Rex and Ellie are dating (they hang out the most together out of all my villagers)
Daisy has a crush on Audie (she talks about how cool her house is and asked me to give her something one time)
Chief's a hermit (always in his house, doesn't interact with other villagers lmao)


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 30, 2020)

Uhh, whoops, I come up with little headcanons about my villagers a lot lol so here goes:

The smugs that aren't gay are bi. None of them are straight. Julian is bi imo just because he reminds me heavily of an anime character I have the same hc for. Also, I used to have Zucker and Puddles and I saw the two of them hang out a lot and I even saw that Puddles was singing in the plaza while Zucker watched her so now I think they're best friends and he was really sad when she decided to move! They kept writing each other letters and calling each other to keep in touch and he spontaneously decided to move to the same island she went to.

Oh, and Marina's default outfit being the dreamy sweater made me decide that she loves outerspace and stargazing and I think she and Julian bonded over that and became close friends. I think Lily and Peanut are dating and I have no idea why tbh, they just seem to hang out a lot and I think they look cute together. And Portia is a huge artist, since she's talked to me multiple times about how she loves sculpting and painting. She also likes to sing, but was afraid to do so in public until recently when Chief brought her out of her shell--this being inspired by the fact that I went into her house once and she was singing along with the song on her radio, but I literally never saw her sing outside on my island until Chief, who's a constant singer, was standing by her in the plaza and they started doing a duet.

Also have no idea where this one came from, but I think Punchy is a great cook and everyone else on the island loves the food he makes. But they hate when he tries to make coffee. And the second part I actually do know where it comes from: he told me about how he started making coffee with his morning snacks so he could seem more mature, but he doesn't like it because it's just hot black angry water and he thinks he might be using too much dirt.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 30, 2020)

Braixen said:


> yeah!! A ton, it's fun
> 
> Raymond's definitely gay
> Audie's gay
> ...


 ugh yes im here for lesbian audie! i think reneigh is also gay so i can't wait to have her on my island!!


----------



## sigh (Apr 30, 2020)

some headcanons for my villagers:


marshal's bi as hell, has a keen eye for fashion, knows how to make a good cup of coffee, has a tumblr blog where he uploads and reblogs aesthetics which is pretty popular
diana's lesbian (which is why she would often ignore fang who would always be standing next/behind her by the same tree and looking at her, he seemed fond of her when he was still on my island)
pashmina's lesbian, i mean look at her default sweater
bonbon's bi and her strong suits are crafting, singing and dancing
pashmina, diana and bonbon are caught in a love triangle
lily is a gentle florist who loves reading and writing as well, often seen catering to and studying flowers around the island and is honestly the island's sweetheart
chief is kind of a loner who just really likes to sing, doesn't openly care about much except music
zucker's a lowkey stoner who gets the munchies like crazy and gets so high he thinks bugs talk to him, friends w everyone
pashmina was a diner waitress and eventually became the manager (based on her interior design)
judy's a beauty vlogger who exercises like crazy to keep in shape, loves to sing too so she'll sing for her subscribers during her makeup tutorials - everyone assumes she's rude and full of herself but she's actually very kind
chief and bonbon became friends, being peppy it bothered bonbon that chief always seemed alone - they ended up bonding over their love for singing. they fight sometimes, but they're pretty close and bonbon always tries to make sure chief is included (chief secretly thinks she's cute and maaay have a crush on her)
diana loves nature, like lily, she's seen studying trees and flowers fairly often and even comes to lily when she has questions - they're good friends
haven't thought of any for tybalt and pekoe yet, but pekoe won't be staying anyway


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 30, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> Kiki is korean? (idk she had a dialogue where she said she missed her dad's kimchi)



Interesting. Kiki is what appears to be a Bombay cat, which originates from Thailand


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Apr 30, 2020)

Julian is a star-gazer and semiprofessional fortune-teller; he doesn't open his eyes much/his eyes are white due to being very photosensitive. And so, not for him the blinding lights of the town, but the faint twinkle of distant stars... Additionally, his heightened interest in the idea of acting in New Horizons is due to a massive misunderstanding of the concept of "being a star."

Merengue is Southern. Like, she's had discussions with other villagers that just scream that she's about to say "Oh bless your heart."

Katt tried to make it big as a musician once, but it didn't go especially well. She still loves it, but she wants to keep her dreams -- and those of others -- grounded. And, for that matter, to forget about conventional 'make it big' success. She's a true punk at heart.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 30, 2020)

Demeter_Deme said:


> Julian is a star-gazer and semiprofessional fortune-teller; he doesn't open his eyes much/his eyes are white due to being very photosensitive. And so, not for him the blinding lights of the town, but the faint twinkle of distant stars... Additionally, his heightened interest in the idea of acting in New Horizons is due to a massive misunderstanding of the concept of "being a star."
> 
> Merengue is Southern. Like, she's had discussions with other villagers that just scream that she's about to say "Oh bless your heart."
> 
> Katt tried to make it big as a musician once, but it didn't go especially well. She still loves it, but she wants to keep her dreams -- and those of others -- grounded. And, for that matter, to forget about conventional 'make it big' success. She's a true punk at heart.



aww the idea of Julian be a semiprofessional fortune teller is really cute! i cant totally see him doing tarot readings and being super into astrology


----------



## kakuzu (Apr 30, 2020)

UGH very epic post i love stuff like this . 

like to think dobie is retired and he moves to an island as his like old man getaway. same thing with limberg also, they like to swap stories when they aren't busy napping or something. think old ppl should date. 
doc is actually a hyper intelligent doctor, he's just a lil lazy. basically runs a free clinic for the island in the form of his living room. if you have a scrape, he'll put a colourful plaster on it for you. 
agnes is the oldest child in her family. definetly a city slicker originally, probably used to rollerblade in her spare time. slowly adjusts to the turn of island life. 
raddle is a germaphobe but his curse is finding an interest in things that are gross and contaminated. he loves bugs, yet hates getting near them. thinks studying diseases would be neat, but would cry if you sneezed in his general direction. 
absolutely agree with the prior notion that lily is a florist ... she's just so soft. also a lesbian ( _refuse to believe any of my villagers r not gay actually_ ). feel like she also has the dream of being a baker, loves to cook for her neighbours and make the desserts extra pretty. 
eugene isn't actually sure about permanently sticking around, calls staying on the island his tour of a lifetime. another vilager definetly from the city. he probably used to sing in cafes when he wasn't busing tables, now believes himself a world class musciain. o'hare encourages this both because he thinks it's funny and also wants to be in the group.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 30, 2020)

Oh god this is going to be long lol

- Coco used to talk about Beau a lot and stay near his house all his time. I think she fell for him, but Beau is dumb and clueless and she got pissed at him and gave up. (she's never talked about him or to him again).
- Beau is a bisexual mess. And a stoner.
- Chops is always sitting at the church (my island is medieval themed), so he is either a good boi or too much of a sinner lmao.
- Static is always singing. I think he dropped college because of a band, and it didn't work out, so he just got a boring job. But he never forgot his real passion. And he is also a stoner.
- When Octavian and Walt lived in my island, they lived next to each other and were always greeting each other, and I liked to think they were gay single dads who were falling for each other.
- Mac sometimes is wearing fancy clothing and glasses at 6 am, so I think he's in a walk-of-shame.
- Coco hates everyone and it's dead inside, but she's still nice to everyone because shes such. a. nice. girl. ("are you proud, mom?", coco thinks).


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 30, 2020)

Pietro has a teardrop tattoo. Pietro, canonically, has killed before.







And he _WILL _kill again.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 30, 2020)

Kyle is most definitely a gay playboy, I can vouch for that.

Eugene is his bro and the voice of reason.


----------



## Rori (Apr 30, 2020)

Tangy is a bi-ace icon. Also, her five siblings all are based on different citrus fruit.
Raymond, Bob, Marshal and Kid Cat are all gay
Marshal is surprisingly good at making cocktails
Frita smells like fries, but in a good way, not the stale grease kinda way
Pompom is a lesbian, and so is Whitney.


----------



## Shiluc (Apr 30, 2020)

Only one for me is that Apollo and Whitney are dating, making up after the events of the movie. Besides that, I know for sure Audie and Kyle are gay but that's all I have off the top of my head lol
EDIT: Stitches and Bob are bestest friends, and snack buddies for life
Pashmina has a hard time getting along with others due to her tough personality and I (my ig character) am her best friend
Marina is bi, but she's still questioning and is probably gay
Jitters is straight but an ally
Once Raymond comes there will probably be something between him and Kyle


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 30, 2020)

-Tom Nook and Redd are exes, and that's why Nook tells you never to trust a fox.
-CJ and Flick are couple goals just out here living their best life with 27 bugs because Flick is the local crazy bug hoarder.
-Ruby and Wendy have been best friends their whole life and have a never-ending backlog of "insider jokes" that no one else understands
-Marshal and Pietro have both told me that you "cannot hear screams from their basement" so I am convinced they are serial killer partners where Marshal lures people inside with his cutesy looks.
-Bunni tries to keep up appearances but she's been a terribly messy person since childhood and Ruby agrees to help her clean up and maintain her popstar image


----------



## Dormire (Apr 30, 2020)

*BREATHES DEEPLY*
TIME TO TALK ABOUT THE SOMNUS RESIDENTS UNRESTRAINED


Raymond is gay for Marshal (and vise versa because all they talk about in game is about the other LIKE OMG?)
Marshal is a perfectionist/natural boy genius (his talent is mental math in official guides)
Raymond can rap like Eminem (in the official info he has on pocket camp i think? his talent is listed as "rapping")
Merengue is as equally strong as Snake if only she doesn't get dizzy after smashing boulders. (taken from Desert Island Escape [NL], that's her special skill)
Snake looks like a noodly-armed boy because of his ninja bodysuit but is actually swole as hell.
Jacques is every girl's crush in my island. Though he only cares about Cherry.
Cherry used to be a sukeban and was a rival of Jacques in their early days. Cherry just calls their encounters as "umbrella swordfighting".
Mitzi is biromantic but is asexual. She doesn't mind the idea of dating either genders but she's so uninterested with intimate relationships because she rather have free will. Her platonic soulmate is Merengue though. (Both have the same view regarding relationships.)
For some reason, Jacques is quite informed and well aware of the happenings of the island. Just now, he told me about to participate in May Day (and where to start) while others haven't. He also told me Diana was sick after she unpacked and also knowing how Cherry's notebook looked like. This led me to believe it's his habit to keep tabs on everyone. (Possibly an old habit of his.)
Raymond can play the violin, Cherry can play bass guitar, Jacques can play the drums BUT Marshal is good at all kinds of instruments.
Fang runs a detective agency in the island and has Mitzi as his sidekick. (Also, the other human villager that is present in the island.)
Diana and Fang like each other but are too much of a coward to confront their feelings. (Like Kaguya-sama: Love is War tier of tension)
Snake is actually putting up a facade of a dumb musclehead and actually gathers information effectively. (He's the only one who asks me of my interests and dislikes and no one else.)
Cheri, Cherry and Jacques known each other for a long time.
Cheri has a crush on Jacques but could not express it because Jacques and Cherry are going steady.
Snake, on the other hand likes Cheri. (always talks about her)
Diana is a rich girl and has known my island rep well-enough to be the only one who can call her as "Lottie". They're probably childhood friends.
Cherry has vitiligo.
Everyone is bisexual in the island. No butts.
Marshal and Fang are like "the older people but youthful-looking" while Raymond and Diana are like "looks a bit older than their age" (in Diana's case, her sense of style is just more mature while Raymond is just tall as hell.)
There's so much headcanon I have yet to write but I don't want to make the list go any longer LOLL. I love everyone in my island they're all so great.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't have that much yet since I'm actively ignoring half of my villagers, but here's what I found out about them:

- Agnes regrets coming to my island and therefore mostly hides from anyone.
- Annalisa is either shy or simply prefers the company of flowers and books. She prefers nature walks over crowds.
- Prince, Graham and Groucho made up a men's yoga class that takes place in the plaza.
- Graham is a bit of a creep.
- Groucho may act like an old man, but he's actually only in his fourtees. He was involved in an accident that resulted in a head injury (hence the scars on his forehead) and barely made it out alive. The experience changed him and he feels like his youth has slipped away.
- Pate, little miss popstar, secretly loves metal music.
- Pate and Groucho are close friends. She has a bit of a crush on him, but he is oblivious to the fact. 
- Groucho is a really bad singer but keeps trying. 
- Lucky smells of decay.


----------



## Edge (Apr 30, 2020)

Keaton is low key my character’s stalker. I‘ll be making fences in the morning and there he is, I’ll be collecting shells on the beach in the afternoon and he will be trodding along behind me, and at night when I’m terraforming some waterfalls, he’ll sit by the river and watch while sipping on his peach juice.

Bangle and Reneigh are bff. They play airplane together often.

I spotted Pecan, Julian, and Rowan standing next to each other and singing. I think they’ve started their own singing group. Although, Rowan is very much in training, and this has been the only time I’ve caught him singing.


----------



## Violit (Apr 30, 2020)

I normally don't go for shipping characters but I'm convinced that Judy and Audie on my island have a thing and it makes me sad because i wasn't supposed to keep Audie.

I made a pond in my town and the next day Audie and Judy were sitting, talking, fishing together for about an hour. I made a joke to my friend all, "WHAT IF THEY ARE GALS.... BEING PALS...." and they got talking again. I hopped in and Audie was talking to Judy, a bear cub, about how she didn't want, 'the bear cub of her dreams to be a PRINCE' and then they got talking about equal partnerships and I'm just convinced now that they're dating. And yes, it was bear cub because I recorded the conversation to make sure I wasn't just imagining things. :' )


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 30, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> Oh god this is going to be long lol
> 
> - Coco used to talk about Beau a lot and stay near his house all his time. I think she fell for him, but Beau is dumb and clueless and she got pissed at him and gave up. (she's never talked about him or to him again).
> - Beau is a bisexual mess. And a stoner.
> ...



ahahsjsk litreally screaming @stoner beau why does it work


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Apr 30, 2020)

Lots of headcanons about people being gay

I always just kinda thought the smug personality was gay and I get major lesbian vibes from uchi villagers. 

Anyway... Plucky and Billy came to my island from a farm, hoping to establish something more interesting and less work-intensive.

Wendy's whole popstar act is in fact a sad reminder to herself that she couldn't make it back home. 

Tucker was actually found frozen and since thawing doesn't understand modern things, like furniture or hygiene or bug exterminators.

Carrie, for one reason or another, came to the island to keep her daughter occupied while not thinking about her father, who is too absorbed in his work and couldn't give more time and attention to her. Actually... This makes me wonder about all the kangaroos as they all have children but no spouses/SOs to speak of 

Marina saw the first pink mum I grew and crawled out of the ocean for it. 

Miranda is a widow. She may or may not be the reason. 

Admiral retired from the Navy. He just wanted to enjoy the quiet island life but can't help indulging in the process of creating a bustling town there.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 30, 2020)

- Gruff wanted to be a singer when he was young, but he put it aside to be "responsible" - I'm thinking taking care of family. Now that he's retired, he's living out his dream, but semi-privately. I find him singing a lot, but always up in the forest.

- Dobie is a retired professor. He just wants quiet, but he also wants a family. He's adopted Lolly as his granddaughter.

- Cherry and Purrl are the rival girls. They're friends, but they also bicker with one another, then they need me to deliver "I'm sorry" gifts to smooth things out.

- Lionel is up all night working on his one-lion show. No one knows what it's about because he burns the script each morning. Still waiting for that spark of inspiration.

- Lolly looks up to Cherry, and Cherry is teaching Lolly a bit of sass. It's good for both of them.

- Sally keeps an eye on Filbert and Snake, because they are both sweet boys who don't have a complete thought between them. Sally is also Filbert's slightly older cousin.

- Flora keeps up the pretense of wanting to be a popstar, but really she just wants to join Cherry and Purrl in their girl talk.


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 30, 2020)

audie and whitney are lesbians and are dating

that's it, thanks for coming to my ted talk


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

• kid cat & zucker are best friends and that’s on god 

• henry and shep are in a relationship 

 • i’m also pretty sure zucker does coke


----------



## Lars (Apr 30, 2020)

Chevre and Nan.
i don't know what, but there is definitely a relation between the 2.

( their houses are inverted colored, mirrored versions of the other's home. )


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Apr 30, 2020)

Vivian and Label used to be in a long term relationship and when they broke up Vivian moved to a developing island to get away and is flustered every time Label shows up in the plaza. (Especially as she has recently been seeing Audie and gets a bit embarrassed by Audies zest for life and ebullient attitude in front of her ex, but honestly the personality difference is usually super refreshing and comforting to her, they obviously have things they need to work out)


----------



## CodyYuki (Apr 30, 2020)

These are just what has happened in my island based on what my villagers did,

- I gave Tank a shirt and not only did he _not _wear it he gave it back to me as a gift, guess he was shy in saying he didn't like it
-Henry is a cook yet eats sandwhiches all the time (so i put a vending machine in front of his house)
- Marina is secretly Mabel from gravity falls, her shirt really reminds me of her for some reason

Thats all major event that has happened so far so theres bound to be more


----------



## Spunki (Apr 30, 2020)

Rooney likes to work out, even tho he isn’t really a jock. Maybe he just can’t get rid of his past life. He still wants to become a famous Boxer, I believe. So he tries to stay fit, but despite his looks, he’s probably already in his 50s.

Ozzie is a Vampire in Koala Disguise. It was late at night and Hopper ordered me to give him a Present. And it was a Vampire Costume. I’m scared ...

There is something going on between Mitzi, Merengue and Gayle. They all get along very well. Maybe they are just best friends.

Rod must have a lot of Money. Not only has he the Pool for 5000 Nook Miles, he also casually bought a Billard Table for 77.000 Bells and put it in his house. He also rejected all my gifts I gifted him yet. So either he’s a rich Snob which owns a lot of money or has rich parents. I’m still trying to figure it out. He’s also good Friends with Groucho.

Hopper is popular with the Ladys. All of them want to cook for him and asking him if he would agree to a picnic.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 30, 2020)

UPDATED LIST

kiki and fauna are bffs, they constantly hang out on my island
Reneigh is kinda introverted and always escapes from the island shenanigans, especially at night, but shes actually really popular and everyone likes her
rosie has stage fright and only sings where nobody can see her


----------



## N a t (Apr 30, 2020)

I low key ship Raymond and Cleo in my town because they're Snooty and Smug, and their house interiors are both office themed! Since Cleo has an employee set up and Raymond has a boss kinda set up in his house, I like to think they're boss and employee and there's totally some tension between them! They were made for each other I tell ya!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 30, 2020)

Skye and Julian are BFFs because they are both light blue


----------



## skylucario (May 3, 2020)

• i swear marshal and sheldon are either best friends or boyfriends. they live across the island from each other, but i always see them interacting outside, and they visit each other a LOT. once, sheldon was singing in the plaza and marshal sat down to watch him. then, a few hours later, they lifted weights together. it was so darn cute.

• antonio and butch have lifted weights together on two separate occasions. i think antonio fancies himself butch’s personal trainer, but to butch, he’s just someone to work out with so that he doesn’t look weird doing it alone.

• dotty and baabara hang out and talk a lot. about what, i have no clue.

• i HC that my antonio has amnesia/memory loss/something like that. this is the case because soon, i will have had three different iterations of antonio...i got his amiibo card in a mystery pack, so i scanned him in so that i could force genji out for my friend. then, i gave him to someone else so that i could open a plot after trading judy for molly. after that, i missed him too much, so i scanned him back in so that i could give monty to someone on here. THEN, my friend (the genji one) who had originally wanted to keep his starting antonio decided not to, so of course i’m taking his antonio!!! it’ll be really cool because i’ll have two of his starting villagers that he got super attached to (daisy and antonio), and he can still visit them all the time.

the rest of my villagers haven’t interacted much yet, but before they left, katt and sly were, like, besties.


----------



## Hesper (May 3, 2020)

All of the LGBT headcanons are so good I love you guys

I live for Julian as a semiprofessional fortune teller/astrologer!! Man, no wonder we get along (I also do tarot readings and geomantic readings for money, lol). 

Bianca is 200% a lesbian. She wrote me a whole letter about lying about her taste in music to impress some girl named Debbie. Lesbian disaster pop icon, we stan. She's also a huge prankster who's always telling me about hiding pitfall seeds and other traps around the island.

Julian, in addition to being a fortune-teller twinsie, definitely writes romance and erotica on his Cancer table. "What am I writing? I'll leave that to your imagination, glitter." 

Skye is the world's biggest romantic, always telling me about the ideal dates she's imagining. 

Despite her tough image, Dierdre likes to dress up nice, and even left one of her good dresses at Bones' place: he's so chill, he doesn't judge her like she's expecting people to do for liking to be femme (nb!Dierdre? Nb!Dierdre!!!!).


----------



## thundershot (May 3, 2020)

Camofrog is a Vietnam vet who’s seen some **** in his day.


----------



## Imbri (May 3, 2020)

Cherry and Dobie are actually best friends, but the kind that insults each other all the time. They both know it isn't real, so they have fun shocking the rest of the island (and according to a conversation I heard, the occasional small child when off-island).


----------



## Maiana (May 3, 2020)

- Chief and Francine are dating.
- Lily and Vesta are planning to get away from my island and go to a friend's island to see how they like it there.
- Sherb has a crush on Snake, so he always invites him over for cookies after he [Snake] works out.
- Cyd's ex-girlfriend, Cherry, insists on moving to the island to join Cyd's band, 'Demolition Exile' (which he does not want).
- Coco is trying to convince her internet friend Kyle to move to the island because she feels lonely.
- Cyd and Chief are currently in a band called 'Demolition Exile'. They featured in K.K. Slider's K.K. Metal. They're also best friends.
- Tasha thinks Chrissy is extremely cute, but because her and Francine are best friends, she buries her feelings deeply.

I have so much planned but I gotta save it for the island journal. ;m;


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 3, 2020)

-Apollo is retired from the airforce. He was in an accident however, and he refuses to fly himself. He knows Wilbur from back in the day.

-Julian is that guy that's wayyyy into Tarot readings and astrology to the point where he makes annoying predicttions about everyone else. He and Ed look like gay bestfriends.

-Static was in a band that would become famous one day. He split before they got famous, but maintained they never found a better drummer. He's always singing in the plaza.

-Stitches is a literal cursed being stuffed into a teddy bear skin. If you saw the true horrors that lurked below your eyes would melt.
(like Mimakyu)

-Marina is a living reverse mermaid, somehow granted to live on land. She dosen't understand all the land things but does her best to learn by reading. She especially likes plants.

-Hamlet exerises all day then goes home, gets stoned, stuffs his face with food, forgets everything, and does it all over again.

- Slyiva was the resident hippie who never bathes and always had fleas. Her son's name is probably something like Raindish.

-Kidd and Sherb are brothers.


----------



## trashpedia (May 3, 2020)

Welp here’s mine:

- Apollo used to be a pilot and retired early. He’s still in his mid-adult ages but acts like he’s older due to his career.
- Beau is a stoner and probably smokes weed. I like to believe that he’s from the west coast and is good friends with Carmen.
- Buck is a jock-ish gay dude because one time, he randomly started walking around with a rainbow sweater.
- Carmen is one of those girls who likes to post plant aesthetics on her Instagram, Pinterest, and Tumblr. She can play the ukulele and enjoys listening Chloe Morindo, but secretly she also has a black metal punk side that she rarely ever shows anyone. 
- Chevre is definitely a lesbian (she has a picture of Nan in her house) and is a botanist because she’s always observing plants.  
- Egbert was in one of my old friend’s town back in NL before she disappeared. I like to believe that he moved to my island because the mayor of his town hasn’t come back to visit in a long time and decided to move on my island due to loneliness.
- Freya is owns a flower stand on my island and acts like a suburban white mom named “Sharon” who basically runs the Island Neighborhood Association. She’s basically everyone’s mom. 
- Lily is often reading books and often interacts with the typewriter I hired to her in her house. She used to be a librarian but decided to quit and become a writer.
- Raymond decided to quit his old stressful office job and move to an island. When he was young, he secretly wanted to become an actor but had to resort to being a business major because of his family wanting him to continue on carrying the family business, but it ended up stressing him out and left him feeling unfulfilled.
- Wolfgang is probably gay for Apollo or something like that because he’s always around him, in his house, or standing near his house.


----------



## ChristelLite (May 3, 2020)

Definitely a big fan of the Tom and Red are exes headcanon going around. Even better if the divorce was never finalized.
Katt is gay and butch. Like have you seen her??? Butch icon
Raymond is also gay and the reason he and Katt get along so well on my island is because of wlw/mlm solidarity
Marina is trans
Portia does the classic hime laugh
Frank is everyone's dad


----------



## thundershot (May 3, 2020)

Most of my stories started with ACPG... 

My character moved in and quickly befriended Rocco and Woolio. Kiki was a barmaid. Kitty frequented the bar and was Kiki’s best friend. Purrl was the high class lady who wanted to tear down the underground bar. Chow (or Papa Chow in the criminal world) had an underground criminal organization that Copper couldn’t find evidence on to convict. Purrl was always close to Chow. Hopper, Roscoe, and Rodeo (all in my original town!) were thugs that worked for Papa Chow. Eventually Kitty moved out under mysterious circumstances. Kiki then moved out to find Kitty. Rocco and Woolio were my only friends at that point. Then over the course of a week, they were both run out of town by Papa Chow, who also left after ruining the once loving town of Avalon...

(continued later in Wild World...)


----------



## qwyzxv7 (May 4, 2020)

all i have to say is that tabby is bi


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 4, 2020)

all the lazy's act so childish that i can't view almost any of them older than 13
nook and redd are ex's. the fanart between them is so good (re: funny)
hazel? probably gay, that or bi leaning towards women.
most of the uchi's for that matter lol
pretty sure almost all of us can agree audie is a lesbian so that's nice.
i dont have him but raymond def gives me gay or bi vibes
same with marshal. but i do enjoy his relationship with a few females so im leaning bi.
everyone is bi
besides maybe the normals. i see a bunch of the normals being asexual/staight for some reason.


----------



## Raz (May 4, 2020)

I swear I'll never understand why a huge portion of AC's playerbase have an obsession with making their villagers be gay. Also never got on this "ship" train that people can't stop thinking about. 

The only thing close to a headcanon that I have in mind is that Tom Nook probably is heading a social experiment for a long time, to see how humans would behave in an animal society...


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2020)

Tabby and Rowan are a couple. 
Elvis and Ankha rule with an iron fist but apparently Nook does it better? 
Fauna and Chops are really good chaps. They enjoy hanging out with each other and have lots of common interests.
Rodeo practices necromancy when no one is looking but I still love him all the same.
Lucky is the product of Rodeo's "experiments." Lucky is also antisocial because he rarely leaves his house.
Katt is Tabby's older sister and has to teach Tabby how to put friends over fans
Coco is also antisocial and very mysterious. Not much is known about her as of now


----------



## Khte (May 4, 2020)

I have headcanons about MY villagers at least xD

Freya and Fang have a thing. (Saw them walking down the village steps together with their cute bags and when I went to watch them, they looked at me and waved goodbye... trying to keep it a secret, I see. Also, Freya is always visiting him)
Kyle is teaching Fang how to be a 'bad boy'. They were singing K.K. Rock together in the plaza FOR A GOOD 30 MIN.
Chief is gay and secretly likes Kyle, but wants to deny it and therefore talks crap about him to cover it up.
Goldie and Daisy are BFF and swoon about K.K. Slider. They stood on either side of him and watched him sing for a good 10 min.
Biskit and Daisy are dating. Literally they are always visiting each other.
Audie def bi and has a thing for Goldie.
Cherry likes Kyle- my two punk bbys would be so cute together.
I got nothing on Lucky xD He kinda just does his own thing. But hangs out in my graveyard a lot...


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2020)

Raz said:


> I swear I'll never understand why a huge portion of AC's playerbase have an obsession with making their villagers be gay. Also never got on this "ship" train that people can't stop thinking about.
> 
> The only thing close to a headcanon that I have in mind is that Tom Nook probably is heading a social experiment for a long time, to see how humans would behave in an animal society...


I wasn't a shipper until I saw how adorable Tabby and Rowan were together lol. I also agree that not everyone has to be gay but thats what the people on these forums are into. I would assume most of the people here are also into BL


----------



## Raz (May 4, 2020)

Zura said:


> I wasn't a shipper until I saw how adorable Tabby and Rowan were together lol. I also agree that not everyone has to be gay but thats what the people on these forums are into. I would assume most of the people here are also into BL


I'm so out of touch that I legit don't have a clue about what BL means hahaha


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2020)

Raz said:


> I'm so out of touch that I legit don't have a clue about what BL means hahaha


Boys love


----------



## Raz (May 4, 2020)

Zura said:


> Boys love


Ooooohhh, I see

Well, that makes sense since TBT is a very diverse community


----------



## Ichiban (May 4, 2020)

my headcanons

none of my villagers are gay (wow right)
kyle has a camera in his house for recording things other than music
bubbles is a literal eldritch demon simply possessing a hippo
punchy and bob are stoner buddys
camofrog is a jaded war veteran suffering from ptsd
scoot is secretly a sociopath disguised as a musclehead
lolly is the island ****


----------



## Raz (May 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> my headcanons
> 
> none of my villagers are gay (wow right)
> kyle has a camera in his house for recording things other than music
> ...


Punchy, Bob, Harvey and Biskit really look like they're always stoned. 

I would say they would give Leif a run for his money when it comes to "removing weeds"


----------



## Ichiban (May 4, 2020)

Raz said:


> Punchy, Bob, Harvey and Biskit really look like they're always stoned.
> 
> I would say they would give Leif a run for his money when it comes to "removing weeds"


additional headcanon is that they get their goods from cyd, since he has that old school dealer look to him


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 4, 2020)

Well... let's just say that I believe Colton and Julian are #couplegoals and I like to commission art.


----------



## mizzsnow (May 4, 2020)

Phil and Julian are always singing/sitting together it's hard not to see them as a thing (they are both 100% bi lol)
Wolfgang knows how to put on makeup.... he puts on a lil every day (he definitely has winged eyeliner in his pic)
Francine: literally just a human in a bunny suit (probably a common hc but I still think it's funny)


----------



## Hyllin (May 4, 2020)

Jocks all jocks except for like 2 have never worked for more than 5 minutes they just want people to think they are cool


----------



## qwyzxv7 (May 4, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> my headcanons
> 
> none of my villagers are gay (wow right)
> kyle has a camera in his house for recording things other than music
> ...



IM LAUGHING LOLLY NOOOOOOO LOL


----------



## Ichiban (May 4, 2020)

linglongpingpong said:


> IM LAUGHING LOLLY NOOOOOOO LOL



with how often she's visiting scoot and punchy... and how often she's sitting in front of kyles camera... its the only conclusion


----------



## mariocrossing8 (May 5, 2020)

Reneigh doesn’t like anyone on the island (including me?)
Kid Cat compliments me all the time, liked my rainbow sweater, gave me tighter pants to wear with them, and immediately changed into a shirt I gave him afterwards. I mean, c’mon, gay.
Fauna is secretly into fashion, but would never let anyone know (she rocks every outfit I give her)
Wendy knows she won’t make it big, but pretends for her own sake (I’ll go to your shows, girl)
Zucker is a stoner (common idea)
Bruce would be great with kids, he’s such a father figure.
Soleil isn’t a true snooty. She has class, but she isn’t mean spirited in the slightest.
Jacques, unlike Wendy, actually could make it as a singer but doesn’t want to.
Sherb has helicopter parents, which has led to his peculiar world view and desire to just chill
Cyd is not an old man. He’s in his early 30s at best and just prefers being alone most of the time.


----------



## gutscab (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Jam86 (Feb 20, 2021)

okie sooo i only have a few because i'm not creative but some of these are things i thought of when i was like 11 

*bangle, jacques and wendy*
best friends who always go to festivals together (when i had them on NH, they always sat together to watch k.k. perform)

*maple and judy*
definately girlfriends, well on my island they are, they're always together lol

*bonbon and carmen*
girlfriends and a popstar duo (i came up with this as a child and have stuck with it ever since)

*colton and julian*
storytime 
well i've always believed these two were a canon couple because colton is a prince and i used to think julian was a space prince lol
then i learned that's not a thing and it's literally something my crazy childish mind come up with but i will continue to think this forever haha

*whitney and apollo*
the movie. that is all.


----------



## Bugs (Feb 20, 2021)

These aren't head canons for the characters in general (except Hans), just how they are on my island personally 

*Bella is probably a murderer *at least she is on my island. Piper "moved away" when Bella moved in, she mentioned something about not wanting me to find anything "incriminating" when I was looking around her house, and I found what looked like some sort of bird-meat on a BBQ at Resident Services (That Tia was eating! )

*Hans is gay *I just get that feeling from him, and I support him fully ❤

*Tia is the Mum of the island *I imagine that she's always looking out for everybody 

*Boris and Tucker *LARP as a gang of barbarians. They hang out in their own little bandit camp but you can totally just wander in and they won't care.

*Katt and Bella* have a Metal band, they play at Katt's place since it's basically a garage band. *Spike is their only fan*.

*Sterling is the island Blacksmith/Armourer* he has armour on display for people to buy


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 21, 2021)

gay rep in media is sparse so its very fun to headcannon pretty much all my villagers+special characters are gay lol

also tom and redd definitely had chemistry even tho I ship tom with sable way more

Also the reason resetti isn’t present in game is because he implanted his consciousness into the helicopter he uses for the rescue service when he died in a mining accident


----------



## Moritz (Feb 21, 2021)

Tybalt is a mooch and a criminal.

He works with redd, the only way to get to redds ships is hidden behind his house in a secret passage way.
He sends forgeries he gets from his criminal activities to me in the mail thinking I won't notice they're forgeries. I do notice.

I will give him a fossil every day. He now says he notices me digging fossils and asks if I found anything good. Yes Tybalt I did, and I gave it to you yesterday... fine have another fossil...

I have found him at multiple people's houses where he says the host gave him a sports drink the other day and it was really good. It's not why he's there but if that's the reason you're there then he would totally have another one.
You and I both know why you're there Tybalt.

I saw him having secret conversations with Carmen around my island. They would do stuff like sit on the opposite sides of a fence. I started to think they might be dating.
I no longer think theyre dating. He wanted her stuff.

That is why I believe Tybalt is a mooch and a criminal.
It is also why he is my best friend.

Also to fit in with this thread he can be gay too, why not.


----------



## oranje (Feb 21, 2021)

These are my personal headcanons for my villagers:

*Del*- He’s a navy veteran (as he wears a sailor uniform on his poster and that his design is based on a naval ship). He has metal parts because they’re prostatic limbs/metal plates, after losing his biological limbs to a wartime injury. 

*Doc*- Despite being a Lazy, he’s smarter than he looks (based on his study interior) and is a big nerd for biology. He’s also a part-time teacher and kids like him because he’s easy to relate to (interestingly enough, he’s the only Lazy that has an education hobby!). 

*Elmer*- A former working-class horse with some back injuries, he medicates with medical marijuana. Jacques, Deirdre, and occasionally Pasqual occasionally pop in to partake and chill. 

*Tiffany*- Worked as a dancer and had also worked as a high-end escort to make ends meet before finally saving enough money to retire and live comfortably on the island. 

*Rod*- He’s basically Steve the Pirate from “Dodgeball” and you can’t tell me otherwise. Also is a friendly rival with Tybalt, the other jock on my island. 

*Tybalt*-  Not too bright, but he wins the ladies (and men) with his good looks and heart of gold. Always happy to help out the other villagers with his heavy lifting skills. 

*Jacques*- Currently dating Piper. He’s an aspiring music producer, but DJs as a side hustle. 

*Piper*- Is an aspiring popstar and girlfriend of Jacques. She likes to team up with Jacques to make music collabs together, with her doing vocals and him doing the instrumentals.  

*Eunice*- I always imagined her to be an old lady, because of her love of reading and knitting.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 22, 2021)

- Barold and Olive are married.
- Kurt runs a junkyard.
- Roscoe is the town’s bad boy. All the girls have a crush on him. 
- Avery is a loner. I think he hates everyone.


----------

